# English Band "Broadcast"



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone like this English band? They are often compared to Stereolab but they have a lot of their own elements, more electronic for one thing, only one vocalist.

I wouldn't start with Broadcast and the Focus Group Investigate Witch Cults of the Radio Age, which is their most experimental.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I think this may be the second time I posted a thread for them with no response? (?).


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Might help if you posted a link to their music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never heard of the band.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Me neither...................................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

That's three and counting, poor O.P.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Broadcast - Pendulum





BROADCAST Unchanging Window

They're fairly varied, and get looser than Stereolab.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> That's three and counting, poor O.P.


Very useful post :clap:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

regenmusic said:


> Broadcast - Pendulum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post, Regenmusic. Never heard of them before but I like the sound/atmosphere.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Listening now to Broadcast and The Focus Group investigate Witch Cults of the Radio Age.

Fascinating listening. I love the combination of electronics and 60's psychedelics. Reminds me of an Electric Storm somewhat.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Finshed listening. That was a nice trip. Now listening to Future Crayon.


----------

